# Full size van Ford vs Chevy



## activepainter (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking to buy another van - thinking about Ford E250 vs Chevy Express 2500 , 2008-2010. Which one is more reliable and comfortable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I think the fords ride better but the chevy is in my mind the work horse.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Went for lunch with a electrician buddy today. He was commenting on how much better is 2004 Chevy was then his 2008 Ford. He claims the Chevy is a much better ride, has less mechanical problems and it better on gas. When he bought another van it was a 2014 Chevy.

Since I am a Chevy guy I would requirement the Chevy. :whistling2: I have a 2004 Chevy express 1500 AWD with 560,000 Kms on it and a 2008 Chevy Express 1500 AWD with 216,000 Kms. Both of them are reliable, decent on gas, and can tow quite a bit. We added some springs in the back of the 2004 so it could handle a bit more weight.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> Went for lunch with a electrician buddy today. He was commenting on how much better is 2004 Chevy was then his 2008 Ford. He claims the Chevy is a much better ride, has less mechanical problems and it better on gas. When he bought another van it was a 2014 Chevy.
> 
> Since I am a Chevy guy I would requirement the Chevy. :whistling2: I have a 2004 Chevy express 1500 AWD with 560,000 Kms on it and a 2008 Chevy Express 1500 AWD with 216,000 Kms. Both of them are reliable, decent on gas, and can tow quite a bit. We added some springs in the back of the 2004 so it could handle a bit more weight.


I've been looking for a AWD Express. I don't see them around here often. Did you buy new?


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

No, I bought them used from the government. They are both are fully loaded and insulated. They had around 180,000 Kms when I bought them and got them for around $6000 each both of them where saftied and ready for the road. The all wheel drive is nice in the winter. I pound the highway everyday and so far have never been stuck or hit the ditch. Compared to my old 1999 GMC Savana (2 wheel drive) I drove before, I don't notice a increase in fuel.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

PRC said:


> I've been looking for a AWD Express. I don't see them around here often.


Not too many around here either. I brought it in to change the oil in the transfer case once and the guy at the tranny shop argued that there was no transfer case in it .


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I would go with a Chevy 2500 way better than Ford. I had almost 300K on my old Chevy. I like my new Chevy too.
Ford has a lot of front end problem.
Good luck.


----------



## activepainter (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you guys for your replies. Im leaning towards Chevy now.


----------

